# How Many Hours A Day Is Your Dog Left Alone?



## LaRen616

Just wondering 

My dogs are left alone for 8.5 to 9 hours a day.


----------



## Whiteshepherds

Less than 2 hours a week most weeks.


----------



## kiya

Yes, unfortunately mine are also alone about 8-9 hours a day.


----------



## bianca

I ticked 6-8 but that's at night when she is in her crate while I am asleep (usually 5 - 6 hours). But I am lucky that I am home 24/7.


----------



## Runswithdogs

I can only dream of the day when we can leave her alone for 6-9 hours. We'll have an extra $350 a month.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom

Only 6 hours while I work...... After that he is with me inside or we go out for RR breaks, play, training and walks. He really is my third child.


----------



## Jax08

8-10 hours but that really depends on the day (whether DD has school, the weather as DH is self employed and works outside, whether I'm working at home) but on an average day when everyone is gone it's roughly 7:30-4.


----------



## Good_Karma

I couldn't vote, no option for zero hours a day.  Spoiled brats.


----------



## Rosa

There is only one day a week they are left alone if even, each Friday my parents go out, so depending when i'm finished work myself, but my brother does be at home 9 times out of 10 with them anyway so maybe 2/3 hours every month is all.


----------



## vat

They are alone about 9 hours while I am at work. However in the winter (Nov-May) my hubby is not working so they are only alone when ever he leaves the house for fun and errands.


----------



## Stosh

I couldn't vote either- most days I'm home the entire day, when I'm out, it's about 3 hrs


----------



## JustMeLeslie

I couldnt vote. There needs to be a 3-4 hr. option for survey.


----------



## Pattycakes

I'm at work between 9-10 hrs a day which includes travel time. 

For those of you that are home all day....wish that were me! LOL Actually, I think its wonderful that you are able to be home for them.


----------



## Castlemaid

10 hrs a day, during the very hot summer days and the very cold winter days. 

There is about a two month window in the spring, and a two month window in the fall where the weather is cool but mild enough that I can bring them to work - they stay in the car in their crates, but they get breaks and a lunch hour walk, and extra time to run and play in local parks and fields after work before I start the home commute. 

But they do very well when they do have to stay home - no issues, except for an over-excited Gryffie when I get home - but that's not really a complaint.


----------



## arycrest

No option for under 6 hours in the poll ... I seldom leave the Hooligans for more than 2 or 3 hours maximum, and since I don't work I'm home most of the time.


----------



## clearcreekranch

I am fortunate enough not to have to leave my dogs alone except to run errands.


----------



## elisabeth_00117

Usually only a few hours each day.

I am a Graduate student and work part time so my schedule is pretty open. I am only away at MOST about 5 hours for work per day.


----------



## Syaoransbear

About 3.


----------



## GregK

About 11 hours when i go fishing. Otherwise about 3 - 4 hours at any given time.


----------



## lisgje

I leave for work at 7:30 and come home for lunch at 12:15, leave again at 12:45 and home by 5:30. So I guess the longest would be near five hours during the week. On weekends only as long as it takes to go grocery shopping every two weeks. Otherwise, the weekends are ours. I do not go out at night during the week unless I have to. Hate leaving him while I am work. If I did not have to, would stay home and play with him all day! LOL


----------



## Cluemanti

Varies, some days it is like 2-3 hours and others like 5-6. They seem to sleep most of the days when we are home the whole day either way.


----------



## Kris10

I'm home w/ Max most of the day. Occasional errands, etc. Even then I try to bring him for the ride!


----------



## Chicagocanine

I answered 6-8 in the poll as it was the shortest. However, between the 3 1/2 people who live here (1/2= one family member who is often away on business) most days Bianca is not left alone at all and the majority of the time if she is left alone, it's generally only for a few hours at most. Everyone in the house has quite different schedules so there is usually someone home, and when I go somewhere it's often with Bianca.
The only times Bianca is usually alone is if the two people usually here during the day go somewhere together without Bianca, or sometimes if we all do something together on the weekend like a movie and the "1/2 person"  is out of town.


----------



## vicky2200

Everyday is diffent. No more than 8, and thats usually one day a week if even


----------



## Rerun

For years they were alone 8 - 10 hrs a day, though many days we overlapped and they were only alone for 4 hrs or so.

Now they aren't alone at all unless we are out shopping or for lunch/dinner, etc. I am a stay at home mom to my 12 wk old son. 

I couldn't vote because the shortest was 6 - 8.


----------



## lauren_b_d

Hugo is never left alone for more than an hour. We live in a very small town so I can bring him most anywhere I go. Everyone LOVES when he comes along with us


----------



## DJEtzel

My option wasn't there, but usually less than 3.


----------



## Montana Scout

same here.... hardly ever... but at most 3


----------



## Sigurd's Mom

Hm, usually less than 2. The most he's ever been home alone is 5 hours.


----------



## Miikkas mom

Zero. Since we've had her, Miikka has never been left home alone. Someone is always home.


----------



## Samba

No option for stay at home dog owners. They are only left the odd times when something has to be done away from home.

When I am gone, they stay alone without some attention for up to 4 hours.


----------



## LARHAGE

I unfortunately am gone a long time, it's the price I pay for buying my little ranchette, I work 4 days a week and the commute is 3 hours round trip, so I'm gone 13 hours. I am home 3 straight days though and do a lot with my pooches on weekends. I can tell you they do not have seperation anxiety and are remarkably adaptable, thats the beauty of dogs.


----------



## Deuce

I work from home so he's home for less than 2 hours a day without me on average


----------



## CaseysGSD

There is pretty much always someone at my house so less than an hour each day.


----------



## Toffifay

I take my dogs to work every day, so they are only alone for no more than a couple of hours on the weekends, if I go shopping or catch a movie or something. I've boarded them for 3 or 4 days during the summer, and I don't really relax! I miss them all the time and think about them 50 times a day! lol


----------



## mjbgsd

Wasn't an option but less then 5 and that's only on one day, the rest are less then 3 hours.


----------



## Akk578

Once again I chose the closest option. Bandit doesn't get left alone anymore than 3 hours sometimes. I am home usually all day long with him.


----------



## dogfaeries

I would guess not more than an hour or two a day on average...

My girls are lucky enough to go to work with me, so they are only left at home alone when we go out to eat or go shopping, etc

If we go to a relative's house, they go with us. We recently went to a college football game, and I got one of my friends to come over and dog sit. 

They are still just puppies, and I really don't want to leave them crated for longer than 3-4 hours if I don't have to.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

*My dog goes everywhere with me, even into the bank. I have built a cool little deal in front of the passenger seat of my truck, so he can ride very comfortable in the front seat. He is rarely by himself if I am not with him my 20 year old son could be. And if you don't like it, YOU WANT SOME OF ME? I'm only 108 lbs and growing?*


----------



## koda00

I couldn't vote either. Im fortunate enough to bring my pooch to work w/me. So the only time he's left alone is a shopping trip, or weekend night out for dinner. Then its only for 2-3 hrs.


----------



## Wolfiesmom

Maybe an hour a week if that much at all. I am home all day every day, and when I go out, someone else is usually home to watch Wolfie.


----------



## paulag1955

Shasta says, "What is this 'left alone' of which you speak?"


----------



## ZebsMommy

Since my hubby works from home and we never really go out, maybe a few hours a week max.


----------



## Dejavu

I couldn't vote either, I'm home most of the time except to run errands, so I've only left them alone 2-3 hours, usually less than that.


----------



## Runswithdogs

I hope to be changing my vote to 8-10 hours soon  well, it will be 9 if all goes according to plan.


----------



## Toffifay

Mine are with me all day long, because I take them with me to work.  I do work full time, but since I own my own grooming salon, I can take my animals with me. I do leave them home when I go shopping or to the movies, etc. I would have to say that they are alone on the average about 4 hours per week. Not bad for a working mom!


----------



## onyx'girl

6 hours usually is the average time. But adult son is in and out, not sure how much attention he gives the dogs. 
They aren't crated and do just fine/all are housebroken, they could go for about 10 hours if they had to, but I'd never ever do that to them.


----------



## Sue Smart

Very rarely, unless it's a dentist or hospital appointment, they think it's great to go out in the car.


----------



## 48496

I couldn't vote. I'm home with mine during the day. If I have to go out, the most Jackie is in her crate is about 4 hours, but that's very rare. Dakota and Marti have the run of the house.


----------



## King&Skylar

I'm only gone 2-3 hours per week. lucky Skylar, lol.


----------



## PaddyD

Runswithdogs said:


> I can only dream of the day when we can leave her alone for 6-9 hours. We'll have an extra $350 a month.


Let me guess. Dog walker? Same here.
Mine is 4.5 hours in the morning and 4.5 hours in the afternoon.

She likes to wake me at 3 a.m. to pee. If she does that it's 2 more hours of crate time (which she doesn't mind) until I get up.


----------



## krystyne73

*hours left alone*

The poll was biased, because there is no option for none or 1-2 etc.
LOL
My dogs are never really left alone daily because my husband, son or I am home, unless at the store together sometimes. lol

When we go on trips we have our house sitter stay with the dogs. On a rare occasion I am gone all day but one of the family is always bouncing thru the house. Its more I worry about fires, break ins and other paranoia not that my dogs can't be left unattended hahaha


----------



## momtoshadow

Most days she is not left alone at all, but if we do have to leave her alone it is for no more then 3-4 hours at a time or as long as it takes us to run some errands.


----------



## WarrantsWifey

Only the time alloted for me to run errands. Most days, they have me all day! When I go out with the girls from time to time, one of the girls I go out with, lets my pups come over to "hang out and play" while were out.


----------



## Lora

Zero always someone home with him or he is out with us!


----------



## Larien

Couldn't vote, because on a normal day, it's 0. I work from home. Longest he's ever alone is 2 hrs. if I go to the barn or shopping, but technically while he remains crated, he is not alone because my mom is always here. But she cannot take him outside because of her injury.


----------



## SchDDR

Maybe a couple of hours a week. I'm taking time off from work, and even when I return to work, my girlfriend works nights and is home during the day, so one of us is home most of the time.


----------



## Knight

About 4 hours a day he is alone. He spends a lot of time in his crate though (7hrs at night, combined with when we're not home)

I usually leave for work at 8am, girlfriend leaves for school at that time too. I come home at 11am, let the dog out and feed him. At 12, I put him back in his crate and go back to work.

Girlfriend comes home at 12:30pm and stays with him until I get home from work.

Hopefully girlfriend is moving out soon, but that means the dog will be left alone for 4 more hours a day


----------



## KJandBravo

Good_Karma said:


> I couldn't vote, no option for zero hours a day.  Spoiled brats.


That. A few hours a week when I have to run errands during the day while DH is at work. We're fortunate.


----------



## Jn2

voted 8-10 as we work and cant be home all the time, she stays in the laundry room where we keep a bed and toys for her to play with...every now and than i go home for lunch just to play for 5-10mins...


----------



## Scribblez

10-12
I'm on my own, go to school full time, and have to work a minimum of 25 hours to get by. Last semester my dog spent at least 70 hours a week alone, which averages to at least 10 hours a day. Yes I felt like shhh, but my life isn't easy, and I do not come from a family who is anywhere near blessed with money... 

I didn't want to take on the responsibility of owning a dog just yet, but I felt obligated to when it came to the probability of her dying in the shelter had that person came to throw her in that truck. I got attached to her, and like my brother said, I "made" time for her, and sacrificed what was left of my social life, which was already almost nothing. She has a yard, which connects to my bedroom but must stay outside when I'm not home, since I rescued, Melo, my cat as well, who stays indoors.

I have to run my own errands, and so I would take her with me, but last year during maybe 10-15 minutes, while buying snacks at an Albertsons, for a get together at a dog beach, I received a note on my windshield accusing me of being heartless that I sure didn't love my dog and I should be turned in to the police... so I don't know what I should do sometimes. I just know I sincerely try...


----------



## DharmasMom

Scribblez said:


> 10-12
> 
> I have to run my own errands, and so I would take her with me, but last year during maybe 10-15 minutes, while buying snacks at an Albertsons, for a get together at a dog beach, I received a note on my windshield accusing me of being heartless that I sure didn't love my dog and I should be turned in to the police... so I don't know what I should do sometimes. I just know I sincerely try...





Wow. That was rude as all get out of someone. Dharma goes with me everywhere if I am running short errands. She loves to ride in the car. As long as it is not too hot outside or I am going to be in someplace for more than 45 minutes I take her with me. She has gotten to the point if I put my shoes on she assumes she is going too and looks almost heartbroken if she doesn't get to go. I wouldn't worry about what some nosey, rude person said to you. You are doing the best you can for your dog and she is happy just being with you.

It varies widely how long my dogs are alone when I am at work but it is at least 12 hours. My uncle comes over and lets them out and takes Dharma for a nice long walk when I am gone though so they are not truly alone that long.


----------



## Mink

Yeah, no option for Zero, Lol. 
Should be more like "how many hours am I alone without my dogs"? My mom is retired and lives with us - so she is always home, even if she sleeps a lot - my dogs sleep in the same room with her. My fiance is stuck with a part-time job in this economy, so he is home pretty often. I work full-time for a Dog Groomer, but I can take a dog or two to work with me on days that are not-so-busy or if I really need to (mud puddle, skunk, etc.) .


----------



## hollysmommy

my GSD is home alone maybe an hour a week. she sleeps in her kennel at night though.


----------



## ZAYDA

Mine are alone about 1 hour a day. I am lucky


----------



## Hercules

Right now, they are with me 24/7. When I find a job again, Zeus will be with me 24/7 and Juno will be home for about 5 hours a day at most. There will be days that Juno will go to work with me and Zeus will stay home, but she is NOT ready to work that long yet.


----------



## 3dognite

We work full time, so when I say alone, 8-10 that my spouse and I aren't here. Our two teenagers are here sometimes later in the morning and almost always home earlier in the afternoon though...so probably closer to 7-8 on weekdays.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

my dogs all 3 go almost everywere we go, when its hot they stay at home though in the air conditioning, if it a beautiful day they love to be in the car, I am guilty of taking them to the movies with me (only when the temp is good) and i go grocery shopping with them. Its to the point now were my fiance and i feel almost lost if we dont have the noisy pup tarts in the back seat. They look almost insulted and confused when we leave without them..like "hey umm you forgot us mom n dad its okay tho we can just look out the window and give you death ray stares as you drive away"


----------



## pyratemom

I'd have to say usually no more than four hours, six at the most but only very occasionally. I work at home and my husband is disabled so he is home most of the one day that I work away from home. She does well in the crate and has no separation problems. If anything I get anxious if I'm away from her too long.


----------



## firestorm

Depends on what day it is. Weekdays I am home with her all day unless I have a doctors appt. or errands to run, no more than two hours at the most. Weekends can range from two to six hours since we are active and sometimes cannot take the dog. We know we have a dog and do not leave her for very long time periods. No all day outings.


----------



## ChristyandCooper

Really no more than 4 hours. I leave him in his crate in the morning and come home at lunch. We go out and play for about 45 minutes and then back in until I get home in the evening.


----------



## Eiros

About 8 hours once a week. Other times just a couple hours if we go out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## stmcfred

Maybe an hour or two. Most of the time I'm either home or they come with me.


----------



## wolfy dog

3hrs a week or less. And then I still miss him.


----------



## Ygor2012

Hour a day tops. I am disabled so home most of the time.


----------



## RubyTuesday

I'm gone
~10 M-F
0-6 Sat & Sun

However, they're never actually 'alone'. The neighbor comes in during the day & a big reason I have multiple dogs is so that they aren't alone for those long stretches when I'm working.


----------



## A girl and her dog

No ticker for 2-3 or 4-5. That's where I fall. Some days they're not alone at all. Days that I have class, they're alone, crated, for 5-6 hours at most and that's only on Fridays. Others M and W from 7ish- 11ish. Other than that, just for errands and such. I try to take them with me when I can, but that's not too often as Nonny isn't trustworthy in the car alone yet. I don't know if he'll pee or poop in there. George is fine in the gar though, so weather permitting, he gets to go.


----------



## Shaolin

Generally none, as there's always someone home. If we all go out together...then maybe 4-6 hours max.


----------



## AngelaA6

Mine is usually alone for 4-8 hours depending on my schedule :/ I'm a waitress so my schedule rotates.


----------



## cmlenard

8-9 hours M-F. But I have 2 and they're best buds.:wub:


----------



## Mwelsh03

Usually 8-9 hours on the weekday. Couple hours on the weekend when we go out. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## mechanic1908

I can't vote as my GSD goes to work with me, so we are together 24/7


----------



## TinkerinWstuff

Where's the option for 24-36hrs?

When I traveled working in software sales, if I was only going to be gone one night then he stayed home alone. If I was going to be gone for a couple nights then I had a friend with kids who would take him.

Left food out for him and he'd patrol the pasture fence to make sure none of the horses got out of line. He took his job very seriously.


----------



## TommyB681

Penny is only home about 1-2 hours on average a day alone. I work over night and my gf works during the day so one of us is almost always home. The most she is by herself is if I have to run errands that may take a few hours


----------



## BlairTheGSD

1-2 hours/day also, as I work from home!


----------



## Rottendog

None on a regular basis. I do leave them to shop and run errands but I work out of my house and so does my husband. So the family is all together every day.


----------



## wyoung2153

8-10 hours M-F.. a few hours on the weekend.


----------



## AnaleighK12k14

Mine are home alone ( but together) 9-11 hours Monday through Friday and almost none on weekends. 

I have a neighbor who is happy to check on them if ever needed. 

The two year old stays out in the house and the pup is crated for now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG

6-8 is the lowest ????....crappy survey....sorry.

SuperG


----------



## trcy

Usually zero.


----------



## llombardo

5.5 hours. I come home to let them out at lunch. Then 4 hours for the second round. I have 6 dogs, two are in a crate when I'm not home, the rest sleep all day on the couch.


----------



## Jakesworld

None to 2-6 or so hrs a day. I just gave away a work shift because he would have been home for 9 hours one day this week. I just feel that's a long time to be crated. Luckily between three people living here, someone's usually home. I have opposite hours than my husband and daughter, it actually works out well.


----------



## LeCielEstRouge

They are only alone all day on Mondays since my husband and I both work. TUES-FRI I am home with them except for grocery outings and whatnot, amd mt husband is home with them on weekends. They're pretty lucky.


----------



## wick

BlairTheGSD said:


> 1-2 hours/day also, as I work from home!


Me too.  lucky pups! I usually only leave for 20 min a day but sundays is shopping day so he gets crared for 2 hours ( he is still 4 mo old)


----------



## myshepharley

Harley is home alone usually 9 hrs a day during the week. He is so weird because if I give him a bone right before I leave, he will not touch that bone till I walk in the door after work.


----------



## wick

myshepharley said:


> Harley is home alone usually 9 hrs a day during the week. He is so weird because if I give him a bone right before I leave, he will not touch that bone till I walk in the door after work.


Our puppy won't eat any treats or bones while we are gone either,poor guy must miss you ! Does he bark or anything when you leave?


----------



## Girl_Loves_Hydraulics

None of the above unless it's a day that my husband also has a lot going on which is perhaps once a month? During that time, it's never more than an hour or 2 tops.


----------



## myshepharley

wick said:


> Our puppy won't eat any treats or bones while we are gone either,poor guy must miss you ! Does he bark or anything when you leave?


He hardly ever barks, unless someone is at door. He is very quiet. I don't know why he does it, he won't even finish his breakfast if I leave.


----------



## Ruger Monster

9 hours or so a day M-F ... much less on weekends and days off work.

I wish I could bring him to work with me everyday ... once or twice a month I bring him in.


----------



## MamaofLEO

I work from home and Leo still naps (yay!!!) so between 1.5-3.5 hrs every other day now.


----------



## zudnic

Family home based business. We are all workaholics. So between 8am and 6pm, someone is in my house. Might sneak off to the grocery store, maybe alone 2hrs at most per week.


----------



## amburger16

Its very nice to see that nobody is judging anyone for leaving their dog alone for 8-10 hours. I leave mine for 8-10 and there has been several people who are very opinionated about it... Because I work a full time job I don't deserve a dog? This dog doesn't deserve a good home? Who knows where he could of ended up if I didn't take him.. If you can spend all day every day with your dog at home, consider yourself very lucky, I'm jealous!


----------



## MamaofLEO

amburger16 said:


> Its very nice to see that nobody is judging anyone for leaving their dog alone for 8-10 hours. I leave mine for 8-10 and there has been several people who are very opinionated about it... Because I work a full time job I don't deserve a dog? This dog doesn't deserve a good home? Who knows where he could of ended up if I didn't take him.. If you can spend all day every day with your dog at home, consider yourself very lucky, I'm jealous!


Agreed! Leo (luckily still) naps every other day about 1-3 hrs and is in his crate at night (still!) 9-12 hours...he really lives the life of leisure...but I am (work) home-based and, I'll tell ya, the times he goes to his camp (or naps) are my most productive for work...and because I am a night owl, most of my work gets done in the PM. He is out and about during the day with an eye on him, still. I personally think the crate is the safest for him.


----------



## Shade

Between my sister and I having alternating schedules the dogs aren't left more than 4 hours without a break 95% of the time


----------



## cranster

Luckily I'm able to come home at lunch, so Tesla's alone from 8-12 and then 1:30-5 Monday-Friday.

If I'm not at work, we're together


----------



## purplegravity

My pup is home 6-8 hours, but I run home at lunch time to let him out


----------



## Partyguy816

6 to 8 for us. Both my wife and I work, but they have free run of the place.


----------



## wyoung2153

amburger16 said:


> Its very nice to see that nobody is judging anyone for leaving their dog alone for 8-10 hours. I leave mine for 8-10 and there has been several people who are very opinionated about it... Because I work a full time job I don't deserve a dog? This dog doesn't deserve a good home? Who knows where he could of ended up if I didn't take him.. If you can spend all day every day with your dog at home, consider yourself very lucky, I'm jealous!


Oh believe me... I hear the same. Titan is home for 8-10 hours a day too and we don't come home for lunch most days because it's too far to drive. Luckily now he has run of the house and we have a dog door, but it was the same when he was crated and a puppy. (after he could hold his bladder)... still got a number of insults for it, but he turned out just fine... I am with you! I think as long as you meet their needs, being home alone isn't too big a deal.


----------



## Nikitta

I'm retired. My dogs are only alone when I go out to run errands. I kennel them so they don't chase the cats while I'm gone and tip over the furniture.


----------



## arycrest

There wasn't an option for someone like me. I'm retired and with my dogs 24/7 ... they're only alone when I run errands, have lunch or dinner out with a friend or family, etc. When I'm gone, Bruiser is put in a cage and Faith & Ledgie have the run of the house.


----------



## ThorsonVonThorson

Fortunately me and my fiance are self employed and are able to make a living for ourselves working about 6 hours a day Mon. thru Fri. So our dogs aren't left alone for too long.


----------

